

F.D.A. Spied on E-Mails of Its Own Scientists  - MRonney
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/us/fda-surveillance-of-scientists-spread-to-outside-critics.html?_r=1&hp

======
pstuart
Specifically, scientists who were actively fighting for public safety. The top
management fucked up and then treats those that call them on it as 'security
risks' in order to justify their attacks. Classic.

~~~
19951010
And nobody would even have known about it if they hadn't accidentally posted
it online.

